# NORCAR 2016 schedule



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey guys, 

I know some of you still look through the mini section and don't know where we post all the info from NORCAR in the other sections of hobbytalk or don't keep up with facebook posts, so I'll put our schedule here for everyone to see 

**Start time is going back to 1pm and doors will open at 9am for Saturday racing**
** Sunday races stay at noon start time and doors will open at 9am**

Oval racing : best 6 out of 8 race days count toward points (If you have more then 2 drops, you will not qualify for an award)
Road racing : best 10 out of 14 race days count toward points (If you have more then 4 drops, you will not qualify for an award)

March
5 - road cash day
12 - oval points
19 - road points
25/26 - tri-series race #3/ road points (Friday practice from noon to 10pm)

April
2 - CLOSED FOR CARPET INSTALL!!
9 - road points
16 - oval points
23 - road points
29/30 - Grand Finale

May
7 - road cash day
15 - road points ** changed from Saturday to Sunday!!**
21 - oval points
28 - road points

June
4 - road cash
11 - road points
18 - road points
25 - oval points

July
2 - oval practice 
8/9 - Firecracker Classic
10 - oval points
16 - road cash day
23 - road points
29/30/31 - Summer Slam

August
6 - road cash day
13 - road points 
20 - oval points
27 - road points

September
3 - road cash day
10 - oval points
17 - road points
23/24/25 - Vegas Warmups

October
1 - road cash day
7/8 - Pemberton oval
9 - oval points
15 - road points
21/22/23 - HC
29 - road points

CLASSES RUN FOR POINTS AND CASH DAYS:
1/18 Traxxas (Sponsored by Strongsville Hobby)
VTA
USGT
F1
WGTR
1/12 Spec
17.5 TC
17.5 1/12

CLASSES RUN FOR OVAL POINTS DAYS:
1/12 spec truck
1/10 Xfinity
1/18 Traxxas (Sponsored by Strongsville Hobby)

NORCAR Cash Days:
What we will be doing is awarding "NORCAR Bucks" for 1-3 in the "A" mains and 1 in the "B" mains and lower.
You'll be able to collect them and then turn them in for entry fees.

Payout for "A" mains:
1st - $7.00
2nd - $6.00
3rd - $5.00

Payout for "B" mains and lower:
1st - $5.00


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Since Bud stopped making tires all of us a the Gate have converted to 1/12 Spec racing. So there will not be many posts about BRP here anymore.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Closed april 2nd!!*

We are going to be closed April 2nd for carpet install!

Keep an eye on this thread, Facebook, or the website for updates!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Please don't forget, we are closed this Saturday the 14th and will be running Sunday the 15th!!

Doors open 9am and racing at noon!


----------

